# Bug mail 3, le contenu des mails ne s'affiche plus



## benko (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mail 3 sous 10.5.2, depuis deux jours, le contenu des mails ne s'affiche plus, ni dans le volet de prévisualisation, ni dans la fenêtre principale lorsqu'on double-clic sur le message.
Avez-vous rencontré le même comportement ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## benko (3 Mars 2008)

Ce bug est toujours là... Vous n'avez pas d'idée ????


----------



## jicamac (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

MAIL m'a fait la même chose sous TIGER.

J'ai supprimé tous les indésirables et ensuite, j'ai supprimé tous les messages de la corbeille.

fermer Mail et quand le l'ai ouvert, il est revenu correct, comme avant mais je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi ?

Cordialement,  jicamac


----------



## benko (4 Mars 2008)

Merci de ta réponse... Je vais essayer et je te dis quoi...
On ne sait jamais. Mais ce comportement est vraiment bizarre...


----------



## benko (4 Mars 2008)

Ca ne fonctionne pas..

Je dois avoir un problème d'autorisations... car à chaque fois que j'essaie de les réparer, il me renvoie :


> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « private/var/log/secure.log », elles devraient être -rw-------  au lieu de -rw-r----- .
> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « usr/lib/ruby », elles devraient être lrwxr-xr-x  au lieu de drwxr-xr-x .
> Les autorisations sont différentes sur « usr/sbin/tcpdump », elles devraient être -rwxr-xr-x  au lieu de -rwsr-xr-x .
> ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « usr/sbin/tcpdump » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
> ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « Library ».


----------



## jicamac (4 Mars 2008)

bonjour

ouvre "utilitaire de disque.app" (dans dossier application --> utilitaires)

sélectionne ton disque dur et clic sur réparer les autorisations du disque.

comme cela, les autorisations seront corrigées

cordialement,  jicamac


----------



## benko (4 Mars 2008)

C'est justement ce que j'ai fait, et c'est le message d'erreur qu'il me renvoie


----------



## jicamac (4 Mars 2008)

bonjour, se sont des prog dans des dossiers invisibles (tcpdump fait 1 Mo)  
TCPdump est un très puissant analyseur de paquet en ligne de commande.
Les ACL offrent la possibilité de définir des droits d'accès sur des fichiers ou des répertoires

je ne connais pas la marche à suivre pour arranger ton problème ?
je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider, désolé  

il te faut l'aide d'un informaticien Mac pour gérér avec root.

à bientot, jicamac


----------



## benko (11 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai toujours pas résolu ce problème qui est vraiment génant. Aucun du contenu de mes messages n'est affiché.
Je viens de remarquer une chose : ce problème n'apparaît que lorsque mon MacBook est connecté à mon écran externe professionnel. (un DELL 19' classique pourtant)
Le problème disparait lorsque l'écran externe est débranché ou lorsqu'il est connecté à mon écran de la maison... Ce serait un problème de carte graphique ?


----------



## benko (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je fais un petit "up" car je n'ai toujours pas résolu ce problème avec mail... et comme c'est vraiment contraignant...

Je prends toute piste sensée...

Merci d'avance


----------

